# Anyone Fishing NC?



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm thinking about taking the new boat down to ORI for some bottom fishing or trolling. 

I never fished the area but have tons of gps coords to reefs and wrecks.

any suggestions or reports


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*Oregon Inlet can be Dangerous at Anytime!*

Make yourself very familiar with the inlet and the surrounding waters. O I can be very dangerous!!! Do your homework !!!!! Gps no.`s are no good if you can`t navigate the Inlet. I suggest that you take someone with you that has experience with the Inlet. Been many a boat sunk in the inlet due to in-experence!!!!!!!!
Try the Tidalfish.com site for good intel about
Oregon Inlet..Did I say "DO YOUR HOMEWORK"?

Good Luck and be safe!!

Capt.Skid
"ONE MO PASS"


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good Advice from Capt Skid. I've been there several times w/ friends and family in a 22" Sea Pro. Getting from put in to the inlet can be an experience in itself.
Once you get in the inlet it can go from dead flat to 5-7 footers in a matter of minutes. The shoals just outside the channel have eaten quite a few boats and rogue waves have flipped many more.
Got the willies scared out of me last Christmas when a BIG wave came out of nowhere and broke over the bow. Thank heaven it didn't catch us broadside.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

All good advice!!! That Inlet can chew you up and spit you out on a beautiful bluebird day when the ocean looks like Lake Atlantic. It's usually the rookie boater, that knows everything, that gets into trouble. If you watch your speed, your channel markers and keep your nose straight, you'll be OK. I've got a 215 Kencraft Challenger and the first few times I went through, I followed a charter boat or commercial boat through and did just fine.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

THanks i been studying the inlet for several weeks now. have the chart and 3d image of the inlet. my plan was to leave the inlet and head out to the destinations. where else would you recommend to launch from other that ORI?


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

i have plenty of exp boating the chessie and Ocean city, md areas. NC will be new to us now that i have a smaller boat (Grady White Weekender 241) to trailer. What else to lookout for in there other than the shallow spots?


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

if u like bottom fishing its one of the best places in the world year round a true deep droppers paradise. we caught snowy grouper, snapper, porgy, tiles, triggers, seabass and a few mystery fish on the fourth of January. Go to two hundred fifty feet and start looking. Then go deeper.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

gwaud said:


> What else to lookout for in there other than the shallow spots?


Haystack waves on an outgoing tide
Rogue waves when the wind is off the ocean

Keep your bow dead ahead and you should be okay. Coming in if you get your speed right, you can ride a single wave through the fun parts.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

any deepdrop spots to check as a starting point. or recommended areas to hit.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

find the rocks and u find the fish, tiles in the muddy bottom


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

Once you get through the Inlet you're in pretty good shape. The only other inlets are Hatteras and Ocracoke. They're a lot more predictable and not near as rough getting out.


----------

